# Misfire (P0301) under load? HELP!!!!



## tragiccomic1972 (Feb 19, 2018)

2013 Cruze LTZ 1.4 T (USA) 114,000 miles

did the valve cover replacement this past summer, put new plugs in then

developed stutter and p301 code 2 months ago, put in a new coil pack, code gone.

this week: stutters under load (like 35-40 mph and try to pass) engine light flashes and goes off, you can repeat this at will. finally engine light stayed on last night along with trqction control / stabiltrac warnings -- I put on another new coil pack, no change. Plugs look good and gapped properly

put it on diagnostics, o2 sensors seem to be functioning properly... 

did a compression check, cylinder 1-220, cylinder 2-215, cylinder 3-220, cylinder 4-215 

I am at a complete loss... really dont want to take it to a dealership to have them charge me 125 an hour to chase problems I could chase on my own. 

Please help. Any suggestions?


----------



## tragiccomic1972 (Feb 19, 2018)

PS-- it idles fine, and I did the pvc hose from intake to turbo fix yesterday.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Seems like you procreated up your car!


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Would make sure no spread terminals at the coil. There's a TSB for replacement of that connector.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Google shows Cylinder #1 misfire. 

You're sure the boot is in good shape and the little spring is there. And all that good stuff. Plugs gapped to .028 or whatever teh spec is.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

lonewolf04 said:


> Would make sure no spread terminals at the coil. There's a TSB for replacement of that connector.


Is the replacement for this the wired plug end or just the coil pack itself or both?


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> lonewolf04 said:
> 
> 
> > Would make sure no spread terminals at the coil. There's a TSB for replacement of that connector.
> ...


Plug end.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Is there anyone who has had the TSB performed and have pics of the replaced plug? Im assuming a TSB is only covered during powertrain warranty meaning I will have to tackle this one myself.


----------

